# High Vaginal Swab at 23 weeks pregnant



## helana74 (Aug 6, 2010)

Hello

I met with my consultant this morning as I am classed as "high risk" so am under consultant led care.

I have been having stabbing pains for the past week in my vagina so she decided to do a vaginal examination using a speculum to check that the cervix was looking ok and to also do a high vaginal swab to rule out any infections.  She said that the cervix looked fine which is a relief.

She said that its safe to do in pregnancy and she didn't go very high up anyway but I am really, really worried as stupidly I googled it and lots of women say it can bring on labour etc.  Am I being a worry wort?

xH


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I've never heard of it bringing on labour, don't worry, intercourse would be more likely to, and we say most of the time that it is safe. Possibly the women who have said that have had an infection, and THAT is what has brought labour on, rather than the swab,

All the best,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

